# ACT: redfin of Origin.



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?
Is it legit?
If so will you be entering?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

It's the same crew that ran the Canberra native cup...it's legit.

I think they need to organise things a bit better.

I'd rather hit the gong than chase reddies in the lakes.


----------

